# Bremont Supermarine S2000 Photos and comparisons to the S500



## robattopper (Apr 1, 2009)

*Bremont Supermarine*

The 45mm S2000 is starting to ship and Bremont was kind enough to let a press sample pass through Burlingame. Since most people who are interested in this watch probably are using the 43mm 500m Supermarine as a frame of reference, we decided to take a series of photographs of the watch by itself, a few wrist shots of this piece and the S500m, and then some comparison photos with the 43mm Supermarine S500. 

*Stand Alone Photos
*
































































*Wrist Shots 
*On a normal weather day in Burlingame, My wrist is around 7 inches. As I generally like to wear rubber straps tight, I found myself wearing the S2000 on the last hole. In that configuration, there is approximately an inch and a quarter between where the strap ends and the edge of the watch lug. This distance is enough space so that you don't really see the end of the rubber strap when looking at the watch head. (this is a problem I had when wearing the regular NATO and why I prefer the short size for that strap.) A shorter Bremont rubber strap is in the works for 2013, but it will be the new smooth rubber strap. The other good short strap look for this watch will be the new black vintage leather that is shipping imminently. Below are wrist shots of the S2000 and the S500.









The S2000 on my 7 inch wrist









Similar Photo of the S500

*A FEW COMPARISON PHOTOS WITH the Supermarine S500*









The font of the numbres on the bezel is slightly larger on the new S2000 (left) than the S500 (right)









The 43mm S500 (left) next to the 45mm S2000 (right)










The 43mm S500 (left) next to the 45mm S2000 (right)

There are a few more photos we'd like to take but we ran out of time today. We will do a lume comparison, and a few more case comparisons when the next few S2000s pass through here. Hopefully, this will be any day. Right Mike?


At the edge of Silicon Valley, Topper Fine Jewelers is a brick and mortar Authorized Dealer in Burlingame, California that is a long time WATCHUSEEK Sponsor. We are an authorized dealer of a unique brand mix including: OMEGA, Glashütte Original, Longines, Zenith, Ball, Bremont, Oris, Anonimo, Ernst Benz,Ebel, Rado, Hamilton, Michele and more. We also feature an extensive collection of bridal and fashion jewelry. Please feel free to call me at 888-730-2221 to discuss any watch that we sell or if you have questions on a particular listing.

Our website, www.topperjewelers.com will give you a good sense of our store.
 Click here  to see pictures of our store
 Click here  to see pictures of our main new section for new watches
 Click here  to see pictures of our pre-owned watch listings
 Click here  for watch winder specials


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks for posting those pics. I'm interested in the S2000 but it might be too large for my wrist. The S500 fits perfectly.


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

They just couldn't stand NOT having that damn picture frame. Oy.

heb


----------



## Noodlefish (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm still not sure what the final version will look like...

Here's the render from Bremont. Is this another example of a prototype differing from the final version?


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)

Date window picture frame is still there in the S2000. That's one of my only issues with the SM.


----------



## robattopper (Apr 1, 2009)

Great Question Noodlefish!

Indeed the framing of the day-date complication is different on the Bremont website "rendering" style photo, than the pictures we took. However, to my eye, it is identical to the silver frame that is used on the photo of the S2000 that is on the home page of Bremont, and the photos in the Supermarine gallery. We actually have a few commercial pieces clearing customs as we speak, but I called Mike Pearson this morning and he said the photos we took were 100% final. (the one we photographed was sent to ablogtowatch). I would imagine that Bremont will soon update the "rendering" photo. We will include a photo of one the pieces that are incoming to see if there is a small difference we have missed.









A Sample photo from Supermarine | Chronometers - Bremont



Noodlefish said:


> I'm still not sure what the final version will look like...
> 
> Here's the render from Bremont. Is this another example of a prototype differing from the final version?


----------

